# Where can I get a replacement flyscreen for my door?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My door has two flyscreens, a small top one and a larger bottom screen.
Not understanding the problem I bought some cheap flyscreen from Lidle, which is unsuitable; too stretchy and with quite big holes.
My material is white (or could be black) with a rubber insert pressed in around the edge to keep it taut.
I have found a few samples on the internet, they vary hugely in price and do not include the rubber insert.
Does anyone know of a supplier?
Alan


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

rosalan said:


> My door has two flyscreens, a small top one and a larger bottom screen.
> Not understanding the problem I bought some cheap flyscreen from Lidle, which is unsuitable; too stretchy and with quite big holes.
> My material is white (or could be black) with a rubber insert pressed in around the edge to keep it taut.
> I have found a few samples on the internet, they vary hugely in price and do not include the rubber insert.
> ...


Hi Alan,

I have used these in the past (on a Swift) and it looked to be a "like for like" replacement.

http://www.flyscreenqueen.co.uk/Fly_Screen_Material.html

(ours too, had the small rolled rubber insert to keep it in place - which I easily managed to re-use with the new Flyscreen).

Good Luck


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Alan.
I have three pieces of black fly screen mesh bought in the states.

1/. 32" X 17"
2/. 23" X 18"
3/. 47" X 44"

I would guess the two smaller bits at £4 including postage from France. And the larger bit £6 including postage.

If this is any good to you.

Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Raynipper but I now have access to the material I want. Your support much appreciated.
Alan


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I'm glad you've found what you want, and I don't know how your screen is fixed in place specifically, but as a sugestion if you are just looking for the net material-

We have mossi net material on all doors and windows. Mossi net comes in several different hole sizes, depending on more or less ventilation verses bugs allowed through I suppose? That is no good for Scottish midges, or any other "no-see-ums" as they're called.

We bought some of this stuff from this shop in High Bentham, which lets no little bugs through at all, but may reduce the breeze. Perhaps you could also get a suitable piece of this to be used as and when required?

http://www.pennineoutdoor.co.uk/catalogue.asp?sID=2

Their item "PH1"

My wife hates bugs, and has made velcro secured nets for all windows, camper door and sunroof!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Grizzlyj, I have looked at the site and their material seems to be quite lightweight although not expensive.
My net fits into a flyscreen door with a pressed in rubber insert to lock it in tightly. Several small tears had appeared around the inside edge but the material had been cut percisely, not allowing me to stretch it to hide the cuts.
The lightweight Lidle special offers were so stretchy I cannot use them. The original material is quite stiff, like the type shown in 
http://www.flyscreenqueen.co.uk/Fly_Screen_Material.html

Many thanks for your offer of help.
Alan


----------

